# [LIVECD] instal pas

## kartman

Comme plusieurs personne je commence a etre tanné de Windows.

C'est pour ca que jai penser a Linux ( Gentoo ) mais malheureusement

je ne suis pas capable de linstalé .... Quand je boot du cd jai les option 

F1 pour les kienels( quelque chose comme ca  :Razz:  ) et F2 pour les options

Dans les option ya rien qui marche a moin que je ne sache pas comment men servir

et dans les boot kienels ya .... gentoo .... gentoo-nofb .... memorie6

Si je fait : gentoo pour le par defaut ca fait un ecran noire et pu rien

Si je fait : gentoo-nofb je vois que ca veut loader mais ca gele quand ca marque 

Gentoo si decompression .... OK kiernels is loaded et pu rien

 Quelqun aurais une idé a mon probleme parce que je suis tanné de win mais je veux tout de 

 meme une partition windows pour mes jeux

  Merci a ceux qui me reponderont  :Smile: Last edited by kartman on Sat Jul 30, 2005 2:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

salut! et bienvenue à toi!

plusieurs choses :

1)veux tu confirmer ton titre à ce qui est décrit ici s'il te plait : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

2) tu as quel liveCD ? tu as quoi comme machine ?

----------

## kartman

Dsl je suis pas habituer des Forums avec windows je suis corect  :Razz: 

J'ai un Compaq Celeron D intel 2.6ghz

          Gforce FX5200 256 mb

          HD presatio de 80 gig

          et le reste est de compagnie

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Afin d'accélérer le solutionnement de ton problème, et d'aider les autres usagers du forum, merci de te conformer aux conventions.

----------

## kartman

dsl je suis vraiment dans linconnu dans les forum cest la premiere fois que j'en utilise un.

Si ca deja été poster ce probleme faite le moi savoir mais jai lu avant de poster et jai rien trouer sur ca donc 

je lai poster

 dsl de mes talent de noob  :Razz: 

----------

## kartman

Jaimerais juste etre capable dinstalé Linux et commencer a apprendre .

Et que mon windows marche encore pour mes jeux et certain prog jusqua 

ce que je sois allaise avec Linux

p.s : désolé pour mon francais mais j'ai de la misère a écrire corectement

       j'imagine que vous l'avez compris  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

pour l'instant on voudrait juste que tu lises les règles du forum et la FAQ qui vient avec, tu sais les premiers posts là où c'est marqué à lire avant de poster.

cela te permettra de te rendre compte que ton titre est pas conforme et t'indiquera comment le changer.

en plus ça te dira comment nous donner les informations dont on a besoin pour t'aider parce que là on est encore au niveau "AMARCHEPU!", ce qui ne restreint pas le champ des possibilités  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

Moi j'ajouterais que pour un premier linux, gentoo est peut etre pas la meilleure possibilitee.... :Confused: 

----------

## Bluespear

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Moi j'ajouterais que pour un premier linux, gentoo est peut etre pas la meilleure possibilitee....

 

Oui, vu la situation je conseillerais plutôt autre chose genre une distrib avec du précompilé. Ca permet de connaitre au moins les bases pour se lancer dans gentoo.

kartman: Là désolé il faut que tu précise plus clairement le problème parce que c'est incompréhensible. (tu as essayé de booter sans options? tu appuie simplement sur "enter")

----------

## kartman

A part Gentoo , quel me conseil tu ( assez simple pour apprendre ) 

et en pesant sur <enter> ca boot pas et en fesant gentoo-nofb non plus

----------

## Enlight

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Moi j'ajouterais que pour un premier linux, gentoo est peut etre pas la meilleure possibilitee....

 

Pas d'accord avec ça!

Sinon Sireyessire +1, il nous faudrait un peu plus de contexte. Est-ce qu'au moins tu as déjà lu le manuel d'install qui détaille les options de boot du live-cd? Là comme dit on est à l'aveuglette pour t'aider (quoique moi je parie qu'un gentoo noapic devrait faire l'affaire).

ps : impossible d'installer ( tu dirais impossible de mordre, pas impossible de mordu )

ps 2 : Bienvenue au fait!   :Wink: 

----------

## kartman

Pour l'instant je dois partir mais ce soir je vais essayer d'etre precis dans mon probleme

mais quand je boot avec le cd : jai les option F1 et F2 ... F1 pour les kienels diso(gentoo , gentoo-nofb )

avec gentoo apres quand ca dis load gentoo un ecran noire apparais et plus rien

si je fait gentoo-nofb ca marque file decompression ... OK .loaded kienels .. et ca arete la plus rien ne start

J'ai loader au http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=45  le i386 universal p-e ca va aider qq1 

Si qq1 a une idée qui la poste pour que je la lise ce soir

J'ai hate de quitter Windows

Merci a l'avance  :Razz: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Pour le titre, peux-tu le renommer en "[LIVECD] boot impossible" par exemple, ou mieux si t'as envie.

Autrement une petite question, as-tu vérifié le md5 du fichier téléchargé avant de le graver ?

----------

## kartman

Si je saurais le nommer je le nommerais mais cest pas que le cdlive boot pas .

Il boot mais quand ( je pense ) ca serais suposé commencer a instalé ou me donner des choix jai un black screen

et rien ca passe , mais les option du boot je les vois

----------

## sireyessire

 *kartman wrote:*   

> Si je saurais le nommer je le nommerais mais cest pas que le cdlive boot pas .
> 
> Il boot mais quand ( je pense ) ca serais suposé commencer a instalé ou me donner des choix jai un black screen
> 
> et rien ca passe , mais les option du boot je les vois

 

attends tu vois des tas de trucs défiler et un prompt à la fin ou pas?

parce que la gentoo c'est pas la mandriva, tu auras pas de joli boite de dialogue qui va te parler, va falloir mettre les mains dans le cambouis et attaquer à la ligne de commande.

sauf si tu trouves un livecd avec l'installateur graphique en dével

----------

## profy

Bienvenue kartman,

Tu as essayé de passer noapic comme paramètre au boot ?

Sinon peut être ton installcd n'est pas bon, as tu réesayé de le télécharger ? Tu peux controler si ton téléchargement est bon avec les signatures .md5 ou .asc

Vas sur http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml pour le télécharger, si tu as une connexion internet tu peux utiliser plutôt le install-x86-minimal-2005.0.iso non ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

tu peu taper quelque chose?

----------

## Pachacamac

Fait un effort pour que l'on puisse te comprendre. Même si tu fait des fautes orthographe c'est toujours mieux d'avoir phrases structurés.

Je ne vois pas moi non plus comment t'aider sans que tu nous explique clairement ton problème. Tu as quoi à l'écran exactement ?

Et pour info il ne s'agit pas de kienels mais de kernels (noyaux).

----------

## fafounet

A moins d'être _très_ motivé et/ou d'avoir qqun prêt à aider (qui soit pas trop loin physiquement), gentoo n'est pas un bon choix. Quitte à réessayer même dans deux mois, tentes d'abord une approche plus simple comme les ditributions ubuntu, mandriva, fedora, ...

Pasque si c'est pour être dégouté et ne plus jamais vouloir entendre parler de Linux ca sert à rien ...

----------

## Pachacamac

J'entends souvent parler d'ubuntu (surtout pour les novices) mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé. Faudra que je me renseigne pour connaître les raisons de son succès. A part d'être basé sur débian...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Will11

Ubuntu est pas mal dutout pour une distrib grand publique , mais ça reste une grand pubique donc pour apprendre je la conseillerais pas.

Une Debian pour commencer serait déjà pas mal je pense (c'est avec ça que j'ai commencé).

----------

## BuBuaBu

j'ai commencé sur mandrake, vite degouté dès qu'il faut compilé un truc, 3h pour trouvé dans qu'elle chemin son install tel ou tel lib... bref bof.

Puis j'ai suivi le bouquin lfs pour voir comment tous ca marche.

et enfin gentoo est franchement genial, install ultra simple avec le how-to et merci portage !!

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue  :Wink: 

Gentoo peut être très bien pour commencer, mais bon, dans le cas présent, si tu n'arrives deja pas a booter sur le liveCD, vaut mieux te tourner vers Ubuntu, qui est plus orientée débutant.

Et comme tous les autres, je te demande de changer ton titre stp. (et de faire un minimum attention quand tu écris)

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Même si tu fait des fautes orthographe c'est toujours mieux d'avoir phrases structurés. 

 

C'est fait exprès ça ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai aussi essayé de rentrer dans les profondeurs de mandrake et de redhat. J'ai vite coulé dans un abysse !

Gentoo c'est bien pour apprendre si on a le temps. D'autres distrib sont peut-être plus facile, ou du moins plus rapide, à prendre en main.

Pour en revenir à kartman, t'as bien pris le bon CD au moins ?  :Very Happy: 

EDIT @kernel_sensei : Mystère...

----------

## kartman

Ma ré-expliquer mon probleme :

J'ai télécharger le I386 Universal http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=45

Je boot sur le cd tout est corect , je vois les choix: 

appuyer sur F1 pour les kernels(gentoo , gentoo-nofb , memtest86 )

et sur F2 pour les option (dopcmcia , docache  etc ).

si je fait gentoo-nofb ca fait :

Loading gentoo .......................................................................................

Loading gentoo.igz ...................................................................................

Ready.

Uncompressing Linux ... Ok , booting the kernels

et puis ca gele la

Si je fais gentoo ca fait ca mais apres Uncompressing Linux ... Ok , booting the kernels un ecran noir apparait

Si je fais une option mettons : dopcmcia ca fait : Could not find kernels image : dopcmcia

 Est-ce un peu plus clair ?

J'ai 3 partition ... mon c: windows ... d: mes documents .... e: que je veux mettre linux

----------

## kopp

Pour les options, il faut mettre : nom du noyau option

exemple : gentoo-nofb dopcmia

A priori, y a déjà des problèmes avec la version framebuffer donc il vaudrait mieux que tu essayes avec gentoo-nofb

Et les autres t'ont conseillé l'option noapic

donc à l'invite de démarrage tu tapes :

gentoo-nofb noapic

et tu nous dis si ça change quelque chose.

Sinon normalement tu as le bon cd, mais c'est possible qu'il ait été corrompu lors du téléchargement, il faudrait vérfier sa somme md5, mais je ne sais pas comment faire ça sous windows...

----------

## El_Goretto

--

edit:

totally grilled, ouch  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

lol el goretto : dans ce cas là tu aurais pu effacer ton message, au lieu de gonfler artificiellement ton postcount!!! (Non, ce n'est même pas vrai, ce n'est pas ce que je suis en train de faire  :Wink: )

En tous cas, ça sent le : j'ai pas vu qu'il y avait une deuxième page  :Smile: Last edited by kopp on Sat Jul 30, 2005 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pachacamac

Il n'y a pas que les N00B qui ont ce genre de pratique ???  :Razz: 

----------

## kartman

Kopp : donc à l'invite de démarrage tu tapes :

gentoo-nofb noapic

et tu nous dis si ça change quelque chose. 

 non ca change rien apres Uncompressing ... OK booting the kernels 

 ca gele encore la

----------

## sireyessire

 *kartman wrote:*   

> Kopp : donc à l'invite de démarrage tu tapes :
> 
> gentoo-nofb noapic
> 
> et tu nous dis si ça change quelque chose. 
> ...

 

un autre test:

```

gentoo-nofb noapic noacpi dokeymap noauto
```

je sais plus si noauto ça existe  :Confused:  s'il en veut pas essaie sans le noauto

----------

## Pachacamac

Je crois que chez moi ça à deja bloqué à cause d'une clef usb qui était resté branché. Mais c'est pas sûr.

----------

## kartman

un autre test:

Code:

gentoo-nofb noapic noacpi dokeymap noauto

je sais plus si noauto ça existe  :Confused:  s'il en veut pas essaie sans le noauto

 Et non ca gele encore a la meme place

Aussi , j'ai essayer Mandrake linux ( des fois que ca marche ) mais , 

quand viens le temps de faire booter un kernels ca redemare mon pc

si ca pt aider qq1

----------

## profy

Tu as essayé de lancer memtest86 pour voir si tu avais pas un problème matériel ?

----------

## kartman

En effet j'ai un probleme materiel , il a sorti des erreurs

----------

## kopp

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un autre test:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Euh, il me semble que le dokeymap y est de base maintenant, et qu'il y a une option pour l'enlever plutot! genre nokeymap, ou -dokeymap je ne sais plus ce que j'ai vu l'autre jour

----------

## sireyessire

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> un autre test:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ah ouais? bon, je sais pas moi j'ai toujours un livecd 2004.3 qui traine et j'installe toujours avec celui là  :Smile:   (c'est ça les vieux ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## Tony Clifton

As-tu essayé de booter avec le livecd knoppix ? (tu peux faire l'install de gentoo avec si ça marche)

----------

## kartman

les 2 code ne marche pas et oui jai essayer dautre cd de linux et rien ne marche 

1-gentoo = black screen

2-Mandrake = reboot

3-Kaella Linux Live cd = black screen aussi

----------

## Pachacamac

T'as essayé de changer d'ordi ?

EDIT : Quand je pense que j'ai dépassé les 1000 messages uniquement avec ce genre de commentaires... c'est encourageant pour la suite !  :Very Happy: Last edited by Pachacamac on Mon Aug 01, 2005 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

C'est quoi ta config (les chips et tout le bordel) ?

----------

## profy

Kartman  *Quote:*   

> En effet j'ai un probleme materiel , il a sorti des erreurs

 

Et ils disent quoi tes messages d'erreur, tu en déduit pas avec si ca vient de ta ram, ton disque ou autre ?

----------

## kartman

J'ai 2 slot de 512 mb de ram , jai tester avec les 2 ( un a un ) et cest la meme chose

Les message me dit rien ( je connais pas trop le hardware ) mais je pensais que stait ma ram 

mais jai fait les 2 test et rien

----------

## ghoti

 *kartman wrote:*   

> Les message me dit rien

 

Oui mais bon, si tu ne les donnes pas ça ne risque pas de dire quelque-chose à quelqu'un !

----------

## sauzey

si tu as trouver des erreurs avec memtest86, va pas plus loin, trouve deja ton probleme hardware, c'est possible que tes 2 barretes soit naze, sinon ca peut provenir de ton proc, si tu pouvais nous laisser quelque ligne d'erreur de memtest86, ca pourrait nous aider

----------

